# Airbags in A3



## JakobA3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Hello all,
I desperately need some help with a problem which I have difficulties solving......even a local Audi dealer has said that its not possible.
I have an A3 1,6 Attraction from 1997(1996) where I have changed the interior...seats etc etc with a newer model, also from a Attraction but a 1999/2000 model.
The problem I have is the airbags in the front seats. The connections has been changed at some point so they dont fit together. The Audi dealer says that they can not be connented as they have a different resistance/resistor......????
I need someone to help in clarifying if this can be connected and how do I do it ????????
In my car I have the following wires for the seats:
Brown
Yellow/green
Yellow/Blue
In the seats I have:
Brown
Blue
White/Brown
Help me......!!!!!!!!


----------

